# Our rescue, Snuggles, turned 15!! Pics included



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy 15th birthday Snuggles! Bless her heart. I hope her mood starts to improve greatly. I have no idea about meds for senior dogs but would encourage lots of belly rubs and kisses which I'm sure she is already getting.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl thank you for taking in a golden oldie i just love old gold

Happy birthday Snuggles


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww happy birthday beautiful girll!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a special person you are for taking in a senior.

I have an older GR (about 12?) who is a rescue. He does not have a problem with his mood or depression, but his ortho vet recommended I give him SAM-e for his joint issues. He said to give him 1/2 the human dose and I have not noticed any problems with taking that amount. You can get it fairly cheaply at Sam's Club and if you do a search for SAM-e coupons you should find one for $3.00 off. SAM-e is recommended for people who need a mood enhancer so it might help snuggles. I have not seen any side effects so it should at least cause no harm.

I always get this wrong. It might be Sam-E - I forget.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

You know, I wondered about Sam-e. I have some here. I just didn't know how much to give. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles*

I hope Snuggles has a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY-15 IS JUST AMAZING!!!

BLESS you for rescuing her!!


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

What beautiful pictures! I just started Duke (12.8 years) on the Cholodin- it's been 3 days and I've seen a slight inprovement in his nighttime panting and pacing. :wavey: Last night was the first night in a long time that he slept from 10:00 - 4:00am when he had to go out. Keeping my fingers crossed! :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Snuggles.

The dose of SAM-e I am giving Copper is 200 or 225 mg.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad Snuggles is with you and hope he feels better. Looks like he enjoyed his 15th birthday!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart! Happy birthday you sweet sugar face. Bless you for sharing your love and life with these so deserving seniors.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Snuggles! 15 years old is fanastic!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww, bless her heart -- And yours for saving her!! Happy Birthday, sweetheart!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just thinking of Snuggles the other day! She is such a beautie and looks like such a sweetheart. It's so heartbreaking to hear that she's still missing her family . I know she's getting up there in age, but if her mobility is doing ok, I wonder if you could sign up for some sort of dog class (obedience or something very low-key and low-impact) to help her bond with you?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish that were the case, but her mobility is not good at all. She has to be lifted to a standing position, unless she's on the carpet - then she can usually get up on her own. She can only be on her feet for a few short minutes at a time. She has pretty severe arthritis - very sad.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well Hello Snuggles.:wavey: U look very very snuggly!!!! Happy 15th birthday....u look wonderful.....Here's to lots more loving, playing and happiness..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Snuggles, you look fantastic! I hope you have a wonderful birthday.

We will be having a 15 yr. birthday celebration in my household for my Golden boy on 8/31.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Starfire5 said:


> I wish that were the case, but her mobility is not good at all. She has to be lifted to a standing position, unless she's on the carpet - then she can usually get up on her own. She can only be on her feet for a few short minutes at a time. She has pretty severe arthritis - very sad.


I was wondering about Snuggles mobility. I've adopted or found fur goldens in the last 8 years. All of them were seniors. The hardest one to deal with was afraid of me specifically, but 2 months later he was my best friend. In my experience it is very unusual for a golden to pine. They jsut are happy to be loved.

I think maybe you are seeing Snuggles reaction to her pain rather than a true pining for her family. She most likely views you as her family now.

Is she taking anything for her arthritis? My ortho vet said some dogs have as good a result for arthritis with SAM-e as rimadyl. If that is not Snuggles' case, I'd recommend you check into putting her on an NSAID like rimadyl or metacam.

I have recently (1.5 weeks ago) taken my old guy to a holistic vet. He has now had 2 acupuncture treatments and 4 laser light treatments. Even though needles and flashing lights seems like BS to my engineering mindset, he is doing fantastic. His gait was disconnected and he has arthirits and soft tissue damage to all his joints. He gets up better and definitely moves better.

Please consider one or the other for snuggles. I think she just might be reacting to her pain rather than her loss.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Coppers-mom, yep, she's on Derramax, Nutra Paws Oseto-Pet Total Joint Care Formula, salmon oil, Cholodin and today I just added some Sam-e. She also takes digestive enzymes. So I _think_ I have all the bases covered. LOL She had been on Meloxicam from her previous vet, but my vet prefers Derramax, which she just started. We'll have to see how she does on it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Vet prescribed Derramax for my Sr. boy-after being on it for a couple of months I had to take him off it because his liver/kidney levels were too high. The Vet told me this was a possibility and bloodwork had to be done before I could get a refill on the prescription for him. 

The Vet then prescribed TRAMADOL HYDROCHLORIDE which I give to him as needed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She needs to take the SAM-e without food. I found that to be the hardest thing of all. Copper wanted his breakfast as usual.

I had to give him the SAM-e and then wait 30 minutes for breakfast.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Snuggles, You are a beautiful girl and dont look a day over 8.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

15!

That is SO wonderful. What a sweet thing. She does truly look snuggly and well-loved.

I'm sort of nw around here - can I ask why she needed rescuing? I just can't imagine abandoning a dog after having her for so long. Why did her family give her up? (By the way, I think you are wonderful for taking her in).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNUGGLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
You are just beautiful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Snuggles!! WOW 15!!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

> I'm sort of nw around here - can I ask why she needed rescuing? I just can't imagine abandoning a dog after having her for so long. Why did her family give her up?


Her family had to move to Europe for business and there was no way they could get her there. I am in contact with them a couple times a week and keep them updated with pictures, videos and e-mails. They are very grateful.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Snuggles!!! and thank you for taking her in 



Starfire5 said:


> Coppers-mom, yep, she's on Derramax, Nutra Paws Oseto-Pet Total Joint Care Formula, salmon oil, Cholodin and today I just added some Sam-e. She also takes digestive enzymes. So I _think_ I have all the bases covered. LOL She had been on Meloxicam from her previous vet, but my vet prefers Derramax, which she just started. We'll have to see how she does on it.


Just like Coppersmom I have seen very good results from acupuncture with my boy Tucker. He is 13+ and believe me I tried everything, the one thing that really worked was acupuncture. We tried different NSAID's, he had a really bad reaction to one (in his case Deramaxx) so I have been home cooking his meals now for the past 3 months to deal with the damage done to his stomach/intestines. Try and find a IVAS certified veterinary acupuncturist in your area, you just might be surprised with the results. I wish I had done that first before going the NSAID route.

http://www.ivas.org/


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAPPY 15th BIRTHDAY, SNUGGLES!!!!! arty2:arty:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Starfire5 said:


> Her family had to move to Europe for business and there was no way they could get her there. I am in contact with them a couple times a week and keep them updated with pictures, videos and e-mails. They are very grateful.


Oh, that would just break my heart. They are very lucky they found someone who would stay in touch and love their old girl. I think I would have to put off moving if I couldn't take my dog. It would just be too impossible to leave her behind. Snuggles is very lucky to have found such a loving home.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing Snuggles! She is so lucky to have found you. 

My Maggie will have been 15 y.o. on Aug. 2. When I look into Snuggle's eyes, I see her looking back at me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How awful to have to move to another country and leave your girl behind. Beyond horrible. How wonderful of you to take her in and let them keep in touch.

GoldenCamper and his Tucker is the reason I tried acupuncture and cold laser light therapy. Once he told me how much better Tucker got, I had to give it a go. Copper developed pancreatitis 4 - 5 days after starting Deramaxx so it might have been a contributing factor, the rimadyl was causing bleeding and his ortho vet was honestly not too encouraging. He feels good enough to be back to being a problem child again.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Snuggles! :--heart: 
Your name says it all, nothing is better than Snugglin' with Old Gold. The best lovin' ever! 

And you are truly an Angel for taking Snuggles into your loving home. Her owners must have been devasted to have to leave her at her age.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## angyariel (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW 15!! 
congratulations!!!
She is very nice
I embrace you


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How did I miss this - Happy Birthday Snuggles!! You are a beautiful girl. Thank you so much for taking in such a beautiful girl. You are a special person.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Snuggles and your wonderful new family!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday , sweetheart, sometimes we don't know what they have been through, change is hard for us humans , as we age, why wouldn't it be just as hard on dogs.


----------

